# Trying to deposit Dik online.  Help me fill out form.



## melpollard (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm not sure what to put in these blanks.  I have two floating units, a  one-bedroom and a two-bedroom.

What goes in these fields?

Resort Name Dikhololo 
Resort ID 1999 
Year 2010 
BRs 1 
Max Occupancy / Privacy 4 / 2 
Unit Name / Unit Number  ________________
Interval  ________________________________
- and /or - You must select either an Interval or Start Date. You may select both values if available. 
Start Date   ( dd-mmm-yyyy ) 


Reservation Number:  ( if applicable )


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 21, 2009)

*We Don't Know From Dikhololo, But We Never Can Deposit Lowveld Lodge On-Line.*

We've never been able to bank our Lowveld Lodge weeks via the RCI web site, even though we know our unit name & number & week (interval). 

In each case, we've had to arrange the deposit of paid-up (i.e., paid ahead) Lowveld Lodge weeks via E-Mail back & forth with somebody at the RCI South African headquarters. 

It wouldn't surprise me if something similar holds true for Dikhololo. 

Good luck -- & let us know how it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pagosajim (Jan 22, 2009)

I think this is a timing issue.  We can't pay our 2010 maintenance fees until March, 2009.  Once that's done, the resort should provide you confirmation of your unit/week, and you should be able to deposit it into RCI.  

That aside, it's always been my experience that upon payment of the "levies", Judy at Dikhololo automatically deposits a week of your choosing for you.  At least that's how it works for me since I'm interested in having a week start date as far out as possible so I have the flexibility to redeem it in the Wyndham Fairshare Plus PIC program when it's most advantageous to me.


----------



## SciTchr (Jan 22, 2009)

*I just did this yesterday*

First you should email Juanita at Dik. She will email you a form that you will fill out and either fax or email back to her. I faxed it since it has credit card info. If you are wishing to bank your 2010 week, she will put you on her "hold" list and on March 1st she will charge your card and spacebank the week. You do not do anything with RCI online or otherwise. That will only mess things up. Dik takes care of it with RCI.

If you are wishing to bank and pay for your 2009 week, you should be able to do that right now.

Email Juanita and request the spacebanking form:

juanita@dikhololo.co.za

ps I see that pagosajim used Judy. I started with her and was sent to Juanita, so either is good.

judy@dikhololo.co.za


----------

